# Great Northern Ghost 54@28, 60" AMO - SOLD



## Apex Predator (Dec 6, 2007)

Up for sale today is a Ghost by Great Northern.  I have another that I will never part with.  This one is like new.  You will have to look very hard to find a scratch.  She is 60" long and draws 54@28.  This one has a straight grip that many love, but I prefer the indexed grip.  This is one of the classic designs, that has stood the test of time.  Most bowyers today offer one of these 50's style recurves for good reason.  The original design concept of the Ghost came from Glenn St. Charles' "Thunderbird", crafted in the early 1950's. This sleek one piece recurve hides amazing speed and smoothness in a simple design.   I think Great Northern was the first to offer this type of recurve since the originals.  This one is made of Osage on Osage with horn tips.  The Osage has reached maturity and has that beautiful honey brown hue.  Light in the hand like a longbow, but smooth drawing and fast like a recurve.  The best of both worlds!  I have decided to order my first custom for me bow, and this one must help with the funding.  More photos are available.   My price is $450.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 8, 2007)

Price has been lowered to $425 Shipped to the lower 48.  I am also up for trades for other 50's style recurves with indexed grips.


----------



## ky_longbow (Dec 9, 2007)

sweet looking bow-the weight is right- but it aint the right grip for me-good luck - it should go fast !


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 10, 2007)

It didn't go fast, but it went.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 10, 2007)

Bow has been sold.  Thanks guys!


----------

